# Furet Plus Ferret and Rat Cage by Ferplast ??



## Ratties_6 (Aug 3, 2009)

hi does anybody know if the Furet Plus Ferret and Rat Cage by Ferplast would be a suitable cage for my two boy rats ??

does anybody have this cage and if so, what are the pros and cons ??

thanks

xx


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes I have one of these cages and it's perfect for 2-3 boys. The bar spacing isn't too wide and it's got good access. The only thing I found with mine was that the doors weren't very tight fitting, so I added bulldog clips to them to make them extra secure. However, I bought mine 2nd hand so it's likely it was down to wear rather than a problem with the cage new, if you get me. I would get an extra shelf too as one just didn't seem enough in it, but you could achieve as good results with lots of baskets and hammocks too. :2thumb:

I think the only con for me is the price new for these as you can get as good cages for less, Ferplast prices have gone through the roof recently. But if you can get hold of one 2nd hand, they are good cages.


----------



## jakies13 (Aug 30, 2009)

These are brilliant cages for 2 boys, good size and small bar spacing.

The only down side for me was cleaning it out, it was quite big to manouvre the top section around.
But overall it was good 
Got mine for a bargain price of £24 last year on Ebay so keep your eyes open


----------



## Ratties_6 (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks ! 

i think ill get that cage ! LOL


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Ratties_6 said:


> Rat Cage by Ferplast


i think this is the one i have for my boys who are comming soon, it has a blue/grey/greeny coloured bottom right?


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

There are a few rat cages made by Ferplast. There is the Furet Plus, the Furet XL, the Jenny, the XL Tower, etc etc.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I ordered one (which turned up damaged so I sent it back anyway) but was quite disapointed by the size. It actually measures smaller than it states, as you can see by one review on here.

Rat Cages : Ferplast Furet Plus Cage: Rat & Ferret Cage FREE DELIVERY : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

As already said I think you can get bigger cages for the money you will be paying for one.


----------

